#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  How to protect us from RAT malware?

## Helena

_Remote Access Trojan_ is a malware program used to remotely get the administrative control over the target device!


Letting your phone alone for seconds could make your device an infected one! It only takes a few seconds to download these RATs on your device!
On the other hand, RATs are usually downloaded invisibly with a user requested program! Yes, *we are the ones who give permissions to install RATs in our devices by clicking ALLOW!*
Rats are attached with images,games,emails etc. The intruder may use our device to distribute RATs to other connected devices too.
And the critical part is that* they don't show up in the list of running programs and are difficult to detect! 

*
*P.S:* What are the prerequisites to protect our devices from RATs? Suggest it below

----------


## Wondergirl

> _Remote Access Trojan_ is a malware program used to remotely get the administrative control over the target device!
> 
> 
> Letting your phone alone for seconds could make your device an infected one! It only takes a few seconds to download these RATs on your device!
> On the other hand, RATs are usually downloaded invisibly with a user requested program! Yes, *we are the ones who give permissions to install RATs in our devices by clicking ALLOW!*
> Rats are attached with images,games,emails etc. The intruder may use our device to distribute RATs to other connected devices too.
> And the critical part is that* they don't show up in the list of running programs and are difficult to detect! 
> 
> *
> *P.S:* What are the prerequisites to protect our devices from RATs? Suggest it below


Here are some best things help for you:

Install & keep updated antivirus and firewall software on your system.
Keep your computer's or mobile phone's operating system and all software up to date

----------

